# Tin Falcon's Nest.



## Tin Falcon (Oct 7, 2007)

OK I will join the fray. 
photographing my shop is hard. There is the main shop.  the basement corner(s) and the horizontal saw is in the garage. But here are a couple of pics. The upstairs shop is about 12 x 14and attached to the house.  it is my shop,  office, library study my man room. It is crammed with a drafting table, file cabinets, book shelves , tool boxes, metal and tools and works in progress.  

This is the 1937 9" south Bend Long bed floor lathe. I am the second owner. She worked as a teacher in the Engineering lab at University of Pennsylvania. Now retired she helps me with my projects. 







The main work bench a pair of Craftman benches 1/2 drawers the other 1/2 cabinets. The cabinet store tools and stock. 
On the end wall is the sheep skins two associate degrees from the Air force One in metal working the other in aircraft maintenance.






Here is the little 7 x10 grizzly that I got started on. I still use it for small stuff. a second lathe comes in handy at times.  






The humble little mini mill . My one and lonely mill but do not know where I would put a bigger one. better than not having any. Gets the job done a good size for the work I do. Do you notice the Grizzly green paint under the Micromark Red and Black Hmm...





The 7"atlas shaper this critter lives in the basement . it helps make up for the lack of a larger mill. It is also the frequent culprit in the honey I found a piece of swarf in my sock situations. 








Well tell me what you think of the brief tour.
Tin


----------



## wareagle (Oct 8, 2007)

I, myself, don't see a thing wrong with your shop.  I like all of the drawers under the benches.  Handy use of space.  

I do have one question, and that is do you use the scroll saw for metal working?


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice shop Tin.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 9, 2007)

Tin...
Nice digs there dude... I'm curious as to the power you have available to run the tools. Some look as if they are ... or were... 3 phase.  Did you convert the tools or perhaps add phase conversion?

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys thanks for the response. 

Wareagle: 
     yes the drawers are very handy IMHO it is almost impossible to have too many drawers in a workbench or shop. There is a story behind these benches . To make a long story short I got the ball bearing slide version for the sale price of the plain slides. my other work benches are home made deals made from salvaged dimensional lumber. 
 As far as the scroll saw it does not get a lot of metalworking use. I have used it for cutting 1/8 or so aluminum, on a little project to repair my grizzly digital calipers. It is a rebuilt Delta I picked up at a traveling tool sale for $30 or $40. The price was such that it did not make sense not to have it. I do most of my saw cutting of metal on the 9" Grizzly"woodworking" band saw in the lower/basement shop. 

Cedge:
      Everything in the shop runs off 110/115 house current. I have a single duplex 20 amp outlet behind the mill with a power strip plugged into it. the rest of the shop is on a second 15 amp circuit. The basement shop also has a dedicated 15 amp line on GFCI. The SB lathe and shaper both have fractional hp motors. The motor on the lathe is not original to the machine but was in it when I bought it.  The switch is set up for forward and reverse the lathe does not reverse. I do know that looking in a reprint of a IIRC1935 south bend catalog it advertises the machines as running off a "Lamp outlet" so lathes of this vintage were shipped originally with 110 motors mine may have been originally 3phase coming from a college lab not sure. I do have an unusual extension cord I found at home depot it is 12 ga 25 ft long and has an outlet about every 6 ft. comes in handy in the basement shop.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 6, 2011)

well started out the day thinking I should get some painting done on the house. Well we head off to a local church yard sale . I find a good deal on a solid oak office desk. probably 60 plus years old. 
So spent a good part of the day rearranging and cleaning the shop to make room for a desk 34 deep x 60 long.  two small pieces of furniture taken out of the shop and another moved 10 inches north it is in. almost had to remove a door to make it it was that close. I christened the table saw by cutting a Masonite cover for the desk. 
I know should have taken photos. Still can when the decks are a little more clear. but I think things will be better I can now be close to the cnc machines and sill see the monitor. And I have a monitor arm that can bring the monitor more front and center if needed. 
Tin


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice Shop Tin! I like the shaper, and the seagulls in the windows makes me feel like I am at the beach :big: 

But the bench grinder right next to your mill makes me cringe ??? 

Kel


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 7, 2011)

You're almost apologizing for that little mill, Tin. Don't be. It is a worthy addition to any shop. I'll bet you have a few mods done to it by now.

-Trout


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice shop Tin, I'm in the Garage ... :-[

Vic.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 7, 2011)

Kel : The shaper is a cool machine. versatile , tooling is cheap and something very relaxing of the rhythm of it running. 
And yes the mill and the grinder have both been moves a couple times since that pic. 

Trout: you are right the seig x -2 are nice little mills . easy to mod. Not too heavy to move from one end of the shop to the other by ones self. If by a few mods you mean almost complete tear down cleaning deburring the ways machining a new gib for y axis and changing to belt drive then converting to cnc yes did that. 
I guess I need to get more mill minded trout. I am a lathe guy at heart . yes I like all machine tools. 

Vic : yes advantages to an attached shop it is heated in the winter and by the graces of the she falcon cooled in the summer. 
We have two ac units in the house one in the master BR and the other in the shop. . The shop is near the kitchen and bathroom so have the other needs of live close at hand. 
There are also a few more tools in the Falcon Cave

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 9, 2011)

OK some promised Updated pics. 

Part of me wanted to wait to get things more organized. But I know it could be days or weeks before finding the roud "TUIT"
So here are some updates.
The mill was moved. It was in good place for the manual mill but not for cnc. Too far from computer desk and not enough room for the Z axis drive. The Travers tool chest in its place. Not a gershner but solid wood. I won this at a Cabin Fever event years ago donated by Travers Tools. 





 The grinder was moved off the bench the scroll saw into the basement,This was replaced by the layout area, sheet metal machine and works in progress tray on the bench. 






And last but not least the new CNC work area. a rubber coated sealed keypad for easy cleanup . I still need to rearrange the computer but I think this will be much better. 






Edges of the new old desk can be seen
Tin


----------

